# Zeolith, Lavasteine in Pumpenkammer?



## geecebird (4. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

nachdem wir in den letzten Wochen viel über Vorfilterung und Filtermedien mit maximaler Oberfläche gesprochen haben, habe ich mich ein wenig mit der Pumpenkammer (Schwerkraft) beschäftigt. Hier sieht man häufig den Einsatz von Mineraliengestein in Kartoffelsäcke, um weiterhin die Filtermedienoberfläche zu erweitern. Empfohlen wird hier je nach persönlicher Vorliebe Lavasteine oder auch Zeolith. Leider habe ich noch keinen passenden Beitrag gefunden, der die Vorteile herausstellt und warum man Lavasteine bzw. Zeolith einsetzen soll. Zeolith hat aber den Nachteil, dass man die Steine nach einem auswechseln muss, man kann sie aber wohl auch einmal mit einer Salzlösung auskochen und noch ein weiteres Jahr verwenden. 

Was habt Ihr im Einsatz, warum genau dieses Mineral und wie sind Eure Erfahrungen zur Filterwirkung und Austausch?


----------



## Annett (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zeolith, Lavasteine in Pumpenkammer?*

Hallo Sven,

ich habe keine Pumpenkammer und somit auch weder das eine noch das andere davon (an dieser Stelle) im Einsatz. 
Zeolith hat zwar eine sehr große Oberfläche. 
Nach meinem Wissen (angelesen) sind die Poren aber zu winzig, als dass sich dort Bakterien ansiedeln könnten.
Im Teich habe ich einen "integrierten" Pflanzenfilter mit Lava bestückt. Da kostete mich der Maurerkübel (Größe egal) 5 Euro.... dafür bekommst Du mit Sicherheit wesentlich weniger Zeolith.

Zeolith ist ein Ionenaustauscher. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeolithe_(Stoffgruppe) 
Ist er gesättigt, fällt auch dieser "Vorteil" (bis zur Regeneration)  weg.
Wartungsfrei ist Zeolith also nicht gerade. 
Je nach eingebrachter Menge und anfallender Kationenfracht wird bis zur Sättigung sicher kein Jahr vergehen.


----------



## geecebird (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zeolith, Lavasteine in Pumpenkammer?*

Hi Annett,

dann schaue ich mal, wo man so einen Mauerkübel voll Lavasteine für 5 Euro bekommt ;o)


----------



## Trautchen (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zeolith, Lavasteine in Pumpenkammer?*

Bei diesem Thema würde ich mich gleich mit einklinken, das interessiert mich nämlich auch brennendst. 
@ Annett: Hi, bezüglich der zu geringen Oberflächenwirkung gibt es ja auch Zeobakterlit, mit dem ich so ein bischen liebäugele... Das besteht wohl aus Zeolithen, welche schon mit Mirkoorganismen besetzt wurden. Schaut mal hier: http://www.zeolith.de/sites/Zeobakterlith.html Wie das allerdings mit der Regeneration funktioniert, habe ich noch nicht gefunden. Ich schätze mal, dann ist es mit den Mikroorganismen auch vorbei. Vielleicht melden sich ja noch Leute mit "Erfahrung".


----------



## Jürgen-V (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zeolith, Lavasteine in Pumpenkammer?*

hi
lasst den ganzen käse mit zeolith aquarock usw....
hatte ich alles schon. 
das zeug kostet teilweise ein haufen geld und hält nicht lange.
besorgt euch __ hel-x oder k1 evtl.japanmatten oder bioballs  (je nach geldbeutel)
die könnt ihr reinigen und ewig benutzen ohne daß sie sich zusetzten und ihr sie irgendwann wegschmeißen müßt.


----------



## geecebird (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zeolith, Lavasteine in Pumpenkammer?*

Jürgen, ich habe bereits Kaldnes und Itt*o, mir ging es eingangs nur um die Pumpenkammer.


----------

